

Jerod Santo wins Hacker News API contest with HN Trends - abrudtkuhl
http://www.siliconprairienews.com/2011/06/jerod-santo-wins-hacker-news-api-contest-with-hn-trends

======
fagatini
Nice, congrats Jerod!

